# your dream hunt??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Well with everyone having cabin fever on here and bickering,,, lets hear your dream hunt??? doesn't have to be waterfowl... Mine would be a kudu hunt in africa,, I have to go do that at some point,,I think its the coolest animal...


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine would be a archery brown bear hunt in alaska. it's just hard to come up with 20,000 dollars when you got kids in college but some day........


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Waterfowl would be sea ducks in Alaska. Those Harlies are awesome. Anything would be Dall Sheep. They are so sweet looking and the country the live in is unreal.
[attachment=0:21f5ndy9]SpencerMaryCarllam-544x408.jpg[/attachment:21f5ndy9]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

would be a moose,carabu, bear hunt up in Alaska.Any sea duck hunt, a flooded timber hunt and Argatna duck,dove hunt. Im realy wanting to do a pig hunt some day to. For here it is my moose hunt.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

all time dreamhunt....KINGS baby.......ALEUTAIN KINGS

and with NO OTHER than these guys!
http://www.alaskaduckhuntingguides.com/

BUT, a KUDU is a very close second.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a few I'd like to do. 

I want to hunt hogs with a bow, badly.... and I'm not talkin the local turned out fatso's up in Corinne either. I want big Russian boars or even some wild hogs in California (missed opportunity). I may have this one done in the near future though.

I'd like to hunt Eiders off the east coast. I just think they're gorgeous and would love to be around my two favorite things... ducks and the coast.

I'd love to hunt ducks in Argentina as well.... it just seems like the mecca of international duck hunting and I'd love to make the pilgrimage someday. Catching giant sea run browns and shooting doves until I couldn't lift my arms anymore wouldn't hurt the "fun" factor of such a trip either.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

So many critters, so little time!

Africa and Argentina lead the list for me. One or the other is getting the check mark by it when I retire in 3 years. 8)


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

aeultain islands sea duck hunt easily # 1 in my book, but a combo Argentina duck/goose/dove/pigeon/perdiz/pea**** bass trip would be a close second


----------



## duckwhisperer (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess your dream hunts will have to include some use of guides and their personal agenda's, **** you guys are hippocrits to say the least. Mojo 1 please go back to Bill Clinton country they need more guys like you down there!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

duckwhisperer said:


> I guess your dream hunts will have to include some use of guides and their personal agenda's, **** you guys are hippocrits to say the least. Mojo 1 please go back to Bill Clinton country they need more guys like you down there!


Don't hate the player, hate the game!!!!


----------



## duckwhisperer (Apr 1, 2009)

Lets be clear about one thing dobo1 1 do not support the guides I'm just pointing out the truth behind your personal motivations. You are a large type hipocrit no doubt about that. Why don't you go back to the refuge forum with the rest of the Josh Noble hero worship club. Stupid come back, good for espn basketball commentators, come up with some origonal material please.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hahaha Mojo has over 1000 posts here and is told to go back to the fuge by a guy with 6? Is this an april fools?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Hahaha Mojo has over 1000 posts here and is told to go back to the fuge by a guy with 6? Is this an april fools?


Funny isn't it????? Good thing I don't listen well especially to that type of........................personality.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Well, since this is in the waterfowl section, I'd have to say my dream hunt would be any hunt that ended with a neck banded goose from Russia.

As for everything else, Alligator, Argentine doves, Africa, and Alaskan Salmon.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

duckwhisperer said:
 

> Lets be clear about one thing dobo1 1 do not support the guides I'm just pointing out the truth behind your personal motivations. You are a large type hipocrit no doubt about that. Why don't you go back to the refuge forum with the rest of the Josh Noble hero worship club. Stupid come back, good for espn basketball commentators, come up with some origonal material please.


Sounds like someone is upset because Noble didnt autograph there decoy!!!!!
ITs ok, really it is, maybe the worship club will give you a snugle!

My dream hunt would to hunt with the DUCKWHISPERER in his honey hole! 

DiverFreak


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Sounds like someone is upset because Noble didnt autograph there decoy!!!!!
> ITs ok, really it is, maybe the worship club will give you a snugle!
> 
> My dream hunt would to hunt with the DUCKWHISPERER in his honey hole!
> DiverFreak


can i come... ill bring something to share!

my dream hunt is really simple. hunt some sea ducks, somewhere! and the other is to take a nice bull with my bow. here in utah or somewhere!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...the proverbial TURD IN THE PUNCHBOWL has floated to the top. :? 

duckwhisperer, i gotta admit, i figured as much. we get a nice post about some of our dream hunts and you go crapping allover the thing. man...did you fall out of a shed somewhere's? leave it over on the appropriate thread will ya.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> Well with everyone having cabin fever on here and bickering,,, lets hear your dream hunt??? doesn't have to be waterfowl... Mine would be a kudu hunt in africa,, I have to go do that at some point,,I think its the coolest animal...


Kudu is probably #1 on my list also. Alaska bear/moose is second. 
Also, if i go to either to hunt i WON'T have to pay a guide. Got friends in high and low places. 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^ thanks for setting the boat back on keel...man thats a beautiful Bull...

next...c-mon guys/gals share em up!

if RR can post a pic of a buglemouth and make it look aweinspiring with the smile of a child, then... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Red stag would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

If I were a liitle younger I would've wanted to be a guide for Blackwater, hunting ************* in Iraq. :shock:


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

My dream hunt is *REALLY* simple. Now that i am older, all of my siblings have all kinda gone our own ways. I would like to just go back when the whole family was just laughing and having a good time on the side of a mountain. Nobody worrying about missing work or anything like that. For me it's not so much about the kill, it's about being in the outdoors with the family/friends having a good time.


----------

